# emotional and physical HELL!



## 19288 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi my names emily and im 16 years old. I have been suffering from IBS for 4 years now and every day of my life is a struggle! Until i found this website, i felt so alone, no one understood the amount of pain i was in. Im currently doing year 11 and i am missing so much school because of my IBS and somesays its so bad i feel like i cant go on. Apart from the physical pain, the emotional stress of it all is really hard to cope with, and even though people are sympathetic and listen to me, i feel like they dont really understand and that they think im just being over dramatic. Ive had so many tests done and tried all kinds of medications, yet nothing works. I just need to take each day as it comes, some days im ok and can function normally, but other days im in absolute hell and completely miserable. My life is a battle and im determined to get through this and not give up. To the rest of you out there, your not alone, keep your head up and hope for a brighter future xoxoxox


----------

